# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  guess her ethnicity .. if you can

## IronSide

let's see if you can do this one

----------


## Joey D

I'd go Spanish

----------


## Angela

Somewhere in the Middle East, I'd say. Maybe Lebanese?

----------


## davef

First pic looks Jewish

----------


## IronSide

We need more answers, and you're all wrong, to some degree.

----------


## Gitte

My first thought was greek somehow, in some pictures. In other pictures totally not. But could basically be anything in europe except Scandinavia and the british isles.

----------


## IronSide

> My first thought was greek somehow, in some pictures. In other pictures totally not. But could basically be anything in europe except Scandinavia and the british isles.


 Interesting, but she is not European, so we can get that out of the way I guess.

She is Middle Eastern but not Lebanese nor Jewish.

more pics

----------


## Azzurro

I'd say Armenian

----------


## Gitte

Yeah, Armenian, kinda.

----------


## Angela

Maybe Saudi or UAE then, if not one of the Levant countries. As I said, definitely Middle East, not European. 

If the features didn't give it away, the make-up, especially the eyebrows, would.

I think she's really beautiful, btw.

----------


## Salento

---- Malta ----

----------


## IronSide

> Maybe Saudi or UAE then, if not one of the Levant countries. As I said, definitely Middle East, not European. 
> 
> If the features didn't give it away, the make-up, especially the eyebrows, would.
> 
> I think she's really beautiful, btw.


Well done Angela, she is indeed Saudi Arabian from Jeddah on the Red Sea, the original population of this city was very diverse from its early days, Egyptians, Syrians, Yemenis, Turks and some Sudanis, all lived and mixed there, I want to point something though, her features are not common neither in Jeddah nor anywhere in Saudi, and that's the point, there is no single look from that city, everyone looks different from everyone.

Her name is Suha Nowailaty, a TV Presenter for MBC group, the surname I believe is Syrian but I could be wrong.

Her Instagram https://www.instagram.com/suhanowailaty/?hl=en 

And she is absolutely gorgeous  :Flamethrower:

----------


## Angela

> Well done Angela, she is indeed Saudi Arabian from Jeddah on the Red Sea, the original population of this city was very diverse from its early days, Egyptians, Syrians, Yemenis, Turks and some Sudanis, all lived and mixed there, I want to point something though, her features are not common neither in Jeddah nor anywhere in Saudi, and that's the point, there is no single look from that city, everyone looks different from everyone.
> 
> Her name is Suha Nowailaty, a TV Presenter for MBC group, the surname I believe is Syrian but I could be wrong.
> 
> Her Instagram https://www.instagram.com/suhanowailaty/?hl=en 
> 
> And she is absolutely gorgeous


When you said not Lebanese I figured other Levant countries were out, although I still think she looks like she could come from there, so I remembered Princess Amira of Saud, and went with the Saudi peninsula. Does she have other ancestry?

----------


## IronSide

> When you said not Lebanese I figured other Levant countries were out, although I still think she looks like she could come from there, so I remembered Princess Amira of Saud, and went with the Saudi peninsula. Does she have other ancestry?


Who Suha ? or the former princess? suha is for sure mixed, no one knows nor cares for ethnic background, if they look good and wealthy, they intermarry, many came to the city as merchants in the middle ages, and they were all muslim, who cares .. this is of course very different from the tribal folk, they care about genealogy and ethnic background, they want to keep their bloodlines pure from these "artisans", whatever that means.

And yes she is the former princess now  :Laughing: , she is not royal but was married to one of them 5000 leeches, I dont care about her or them.

We are a weird country.

----------


## LeBrok

> Who Suha ? or the former princess? suha is for sure mixed, no one knows nor cares for ethnic background, if they look good and wealthy, they intermarry, many came to the city as merchants in the middle ages, and they were all muslim, who cares .. this is of course very different from the tribal folk, they care about genealogy and ethnic background, they want to keep their bloodlines pure from these "artisans", whatever that means.
> 
> And yes she is the former princess now , *she is not royal but was married to one of them 5000 leeches, I dont care about her or them.*
> 
> We are a weird country.


Oh the royals, I wish they could disappear around the world. We should measure people by merits based on their skills and achievements, not medieval titles.

----------


## bicicleur

> Oh the royals, I wish they could disappear around the world. We should measure people by merits based on their skills and achievements, not medieval titles.


like how well they can sing, or how good they can kick a football?
these are todays royals, and maybe far more arrogant than the former generation

----------


## LeBrok

> like how well they can sing, or how good they can kick a football?
> these are todays royals, and maybe far more arrogant than the former generation


 Are you missing the point on purpose? They got there on their own merits. They didn't get their title of best footballer by means of birth, as kids of Pele or maradona, they worked hard to get there. They don't have special status to rule country till they die, they are not above the law like some royals. They were not given billions by parents or state. They got their thanks to their skills, stamina, perseverance, hard work, dreams, lifestyle choice, etc. Do you see the difference?

What they do with it, or who they behave, or what type of role models they are in life, is a different issue and different discussion.

----------


## IronSide

I think Europe's royals are far more chill than the Middle East's royals.

They're one way to achieve checks and balances.




> Among supporters of constitutional monarchy, however, the experience confirmed the value of the monarchy as a source of checks and balances against elected politicians who might seek powers in excess of those conferred by the constitution, and ultimately as a safeguard against dictatorship

----------


## Angela

> I think Europe's royals are far more chill than the Middle East's royals.
> 
> They're one way to achieve checks and balances.


That would only be true if they had some power, which the ones in Europe generally do not. They only keep their position if they take no stand on political affairs.

For the record, I think the whole royalty/aristocracy system is absurd, but so is what we pay idiotic actors, but that is indeed a separate issue. The market rules.

----------


## bicicleur

> Are you missing the point on purpose? They got there on their own merits. They didn't get their title of best footballer by means of birth, as kids of Pele or maradona, they worked hard to get there. They don't have special status to rule country till they die, they are not above the law like some royals. They were not given billions by parents or state. They got their thanks to their skills, stamina, perseverance, hard work, dreams, lifestyle choice, etc. Do you see the difference?
> 
> What they do with it, or who they behave, or what type of role models they are in life, is a different issue and different discussion.


I see the difference, but you seem to fail to see the resemblence.

----------


## LeBrok

> I see the difference, but you seem to fail to see the resemblence.


Stop assuming and cite me.

----------


## Diomedes

Difficult to spot a Saudi, especially since the vast majority of women do not show their faces.

----------


## Angela

> Difficult to spot a Saudi, especially since the vast majority of women do not show their faces.


Yes, you have to rely on Saudis who have moved to the west, or the "royal" ones who might not face such harsh consequences if they're photographed abroad without the chador.

I've been on planes where a chador wearing woman goes into the bathroom, stays an inordinate amount of time in the bathroom (to the annoyance of other passangers) and then comes out not only heavily made up, but wearing modern, fashionable, and often quite revealing clothing. 

Incredible hypocrisy, of course, but there it is.

Plus, some of the women in the other Gulf states, the natives, don't all necessarily go around in chadors, and I don't think they're all that different than Saudis, but Ironside would know more about that.

----------


## avarex

Peloponnesian Greek.

----------


## Teegurr

Maybe Turkish?

----------


## Ben1234

Looks like a Balkan/Iberian mix

----------


## Mike94

She could be either Spanish or Portuguese

----------

